# Cute Plus Size Swimwear?



## TonyaB (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a swimsuit, I am curvy, I keep finding cute ones but they're in sizes S-L, not my size. I'm size 18/20.
I found some plus size ones but they look like maternity wear, or something your grandma would wear..
This is something I'm looking for:






Thanks for any help. :]


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 15, 2008)

I hate that!!! all the REALLY cute ones are always s-l or the ones that do come in plus sizes always have really unflattering fits.

I found this AMAZING website that has such cute bathing suits. One pieces, tankinis, the skirted swimsuits, heres the link:
VIEW ALL SWIMSUITS

I cant wait to buy ALL my bathing suits for summer from there.

you can also try torrid [http://www.torrid.com] They have pretty decent ones, but they are on the pricy side.

hope you find something you like!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you tried Lane Bryant? I'm not really sure as I don't wear plus sizes but I know they have some classy and cute stuff there.

Hey beauty_marked that site you posted has some cute stuff. I went there cuz my mom is actually in need of a swimsuit. I love this!!!!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 16, 2008)

*babyphat.com (only if u like the kitty logo lol u wont find much on there without it, but they are way trendy and cute!)*


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I hate that!!! all the REALLY cute ones are always s-l or the ones that do come in plus sizes always have really unflattering fits.

I found this AMAZING website that has such cute bathing suits. One pieces, tankinis, the skirted swimsuits, heres the link:
VIEW ALL SWIMSUITS_

 
I love love Always for me swim suits! They have great selection of swimsuits for girls who need support in the chest area.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 18, 2008)

Look on Torrid.com

The items can be sort of pricey, but as a fellow big girl I can vouch for the great stuff they have.

I got my last swim suit from there and it is soooooooo cute.


----------

